# 2014 Pulsar Manual Transmission Fluid help



## Broderkin (11 mo ago)

Hi guys.

Looking for some help with topping up my manual transmission fluid. I've looked everywhere and can't find anything to help me identify the filler plug. I think I've found the right place, at the back of the engine bay down on the transmission is a round plug with one squared corner, it pops out with a little bit of leverage but I don't want to start putting oil into something I'm not sure if meant for . Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure it's the filler plug on the side of the case and not the drain plug that's at the bottom of the case. Remove the plug and put your finger into the hole to see presence of oil on your finger. If it's very low i.e. no presence of oil on your finger, then your can fill the case with oil through that hole.


----------



## Broderkin (11 mo ago)

So it's definitely a filler plug on the side? I don't doubt what your saying is accurate but I was hoping there was something on top accessible through the engine bay 😅


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Broderkin said:


> So it's definitely a filler plug on the side? I don't doubt what your saying is accurate but I was hoping there was something on top accessible through the engine bay 😅


That would be very unusual for a manual tranny of any sort. Fill-and-check plugs on the side of the housing are standard fare, not dipsticks like an A/T.


----------



## Broderkin (11 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> That would be very unusual for a manual tranny of any sort. Fill-and-check plugs on the side of the housing are standard fare, not dipsticks like an A/T.


If wishes were horses right? 😅 So here's a question though. I got under the car this morning to try and find the drain and fill plugs with no luck. Couldn't even pinpoint the sump (tranny's have a sump right?) I then checked the user manual again in case I missed something and it refers to the "brake/clutch fluid reservoir". Now on some further reading apparently brake fluid and clutch fluid are the same thing, is this going to be the same deal as manual transmission fluid? 🤔 Sorry for all the questions, I just can't find anything at all online about this model car!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The brakes and trans definitely won't take the same fluid. The clutch uses a hydraulic cylinder similar to a brake caliper, which is why that uses brake fluid. If your Pulsar is the same as a US Sentra, the tranny takes 2.0L of GLS82 fluid. Here's the drawing of the fill plug from the FSM:


----------



## Broderkin (11 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> The brakes and trans definitely won't take the same fluid. The clutch uses a hydraulic cylinder similar to a brake caliper, which is why that uses brake fluid. If your Pulsar is the same as a US Sentra, the tranny takes 2.0L of GLS82 fluid. Here's the drawing of the fill plug from the FSM:
> View attachment 8298


Thanks for the picture. I'll try having another look tomorrow. So the clutch would just draw from the same reservoir as the brake fluid? If I'm looking at my diagram correctly that's what it's implying.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yah, that's entirely possible. I don't recollect exactly how the 6MT Sentra is plumbed, we don't see a lot of them. I'm heading to the shop this morning, if I get a chance I'll look that up.


----------

